# What's a good substitute for black walnut?



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi. I'm building a black walnut hall table...nice chocolate brown stuff that looks great with just an oil. Unfortunately, I don't have quite enough available, but I do have some nice butternut.....it seems to me that I'd heard it makes a decent substitute for BW if treated with a BW stain. Can anyone confirm or suggest something else? 

TIA!


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Butternut is from the same family,but there is no substitute for black walnut. Black walnut is one of the only woods that get lighter as it ages. Get some more walnut.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Coffeenut,mahogany,butternut,hickory could stain well or even catulpa might work for a chocolate color. But if you have already started...get more walnut. Rick


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

While experimenting, I stained a piece of scrap cherry and got the color fairly close....anyone ever heard of stained cherry as a substitue? I've got plenty of BW for the top and likely the apron, but it's the legs I'm concerned about. I'm considering do the top out of BW and the apron and legs from a substitute. 

Thanks for the input gang!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I don't see how you could get a close enough match - there will always be a difference. Maybe another tact would work. Have you considered using a contrasting wood?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

knotscott, why not do a contrasting wood for the legs and maybe a couple of minor details on the top to help "match" the piece? I honestly would get more walnut if I were trying for matching look, but barring that, I'd use contrast to highlight the piece and the differences instead of trying to hide the differences.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty much in agreement with all the posters above... I'd either get more walnut or use a contrasting wood. 

IMO, a bad "fake" looks far worse than a deliberate contrast. It makes me think the woodworker was trying to "cheat" – and failed. I guess the same principle applies when, for example, you put a small saw kerf right beside a butt joint to draw attention to the butt (ugly) joint as a deliberate "design feature."


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Contrasting might be a nice touch if I kept it more on the subtle side. What are your thoughts on a milder contrast or complimenting color on strategic parts...like cherry legs, then some "details" as Frank suggested to tie it in together?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you are going to ignore every common sense suggestion you've been givien then just throw out common sense altogether. Get a piece of plywood and paint it flourescent pink. It will look like hell but it will be a great conversation piece and you can brag about that huge amount of money you saved.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Just trying to play out all the possible scenarios TT! :laughing: I've lined up some more black walnut and will be going with that. :thumbsup: Thanks for all the input.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sub for Walnut*

Knotty Alder is great for a sub for walnut just use a black walnut stain and it looks just the same


----------



## pad_sander80 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ebony. It is very cheap and common.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

pad_sander80 said:


> Ebony. It is very cheap and common.


I don't know where you live but where I live, ebony is $49/bf and walnut is $4.50/bf. :blink:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Capt Crutch, I was just about to say the same thing. Ebony is anything but cheap or common in most of the USA.


----------



## JRingo (Feb 15, 2013)

The cheap way to go is Alder. It will stain to look like anything and where I work it's only $1.76 bf.


----------



## JRingo (Feb 15, 2013)

I would use cherry, fiddleback maple or maybe bloodwood.


----------



## JRingo (Feb 15, 2013)

It is $59.00 bf here in Idaho


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like this thread caught fire. I wouldn't use in in a project like this, but I can tell you the wall plaque makers at the Air Force Academy use willow and walnut stain to make their product. Seems it has nearly identical grain to walnut. I don't know how it would work for "structural stuff" but I was sure surprised to find their trophies weren't what I thought they were.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread is over 5 years old.... I think Knotscott finished it by now... at least I hope.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jerry said:


> Butternut is from the same family,but there is no substitute for black walnut. Black walnut is one of the only woods that get lighter as it ages. Get some more walnut.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Absolutely agree. If you substitute anything there will come a day when you will regret it. 

George


----------

